

Y Combinator by the Numbers - jwang815
http://youtu.be/6ERQ7ZtseWo

======
phzbOx
Is there a service to produce video like that? Where you'd choose your music,
say the texts, and automatically that'll create a couple sample of it?

~~~
garethsprice
<http://animoto.com/> does a reasonable job of automating simple video
production. Looks a bit generic, but it's a hard problem to solve - things
like voiceovers and tightly animated text like in the posted video seem simple
but require a fair amount of time, equipment and skill to get right.

Any video graphics people disagree? Anyone want to pitch the idea of an
automated videographic generator to the next YC? :)

~~~
programzeta
I think it's a ripe field for experimentation at this point, as it's a very
entertaining way to present information. There is/was a series in Australia
called Hungry Beast, which produced "Beast File" segments that used kinetic
typography in the same manner as this video:

Stuxnet: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g0pi4J8auQ>

Google: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfV6RzE30>

Apple: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj9JVXzoOYQ>

There are more of these segments, but a lot of them have to do with Australian
politics / corporations. I've watched them all because I adore the style but
it might not be for everyone :)

In addition, there have been several labours of love which really showcase
what's possible when you make a full production out of such a work, such as
this amazing piece of kinetic typography / video done to Jonathan Coulton's
Shop-Vac: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4sOfO8Ei1g>

Any potential company would have their work cut out for them to allow user-
generated content to even get close to the above segments, but as the current
crop of tools are general professional-level tools (Adobe After-Affects /
Premiere or related) there's definitely a specialized gap here.

~~~
eneveu
RSA also adapts a lot of their talks into animated videos, such as the well-
known:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc> (Dan Pink - Drive : The
Surprising Truth About What Motivates Us)

The difference is that they use "real drawings" instead of computer animations
/ kinetic typography.

------
brackin
Great, another interesting way to put the post into perspective. Also cool for
anyone wanting to explain what YC is to non startup folk.

------
antimora
After reading that article on Orange and Teal colors being using in movies, I
started noticing the color palette, especially in this one.

~~~
vrikhter
Which article was this?

~~~
antimora
This was originally posted on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2960235>

Here is the article link: [http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-
orange-ho...](http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-
hollywood-please-stop.html)

------
pagekalisedown
Not to be negative, but what I get from this is that their hit rate is going
down while their cost is going up. Am I wrong?

~~~
rmorrison
Yes, it takes time to build a successful company. A company doesn't exit for
$200 million the year it is incorporated. Come back in 3 or 4 years, and I
think you'll see the hit rate has gone up!

------
nodesocket
Well done. Love the kinetic typography effect. Guessing that you guys do
promo/about videos?

------
nithinag
Nice video!

